# MIUI Backup Help!



## Derezzed (Aug 22, 2011)

So I'm having a little trouble with MIUI now.
1.8.19 (2.3.5)
Flashed to a stock 2.2.2 ed05 Fascinate.

First was the MMS thing, which I think is well known now with everyone using the latest versions of it.
Second is the SDcard frying issue. It didn't delete all my data but my SDcard isn't reading on the phone, keeps saying Damaged SDcard.
Third, is I can't access my Theme manager. Everytime I open it, it forcecloses.

I'm using the Backup app, preinstalled with MIUI, to backup all my settings, contacts, app and data.
What would be the next step to re-flashing MIUI?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

7.22 MIUI seems to be the most stable for everyone.

You SD card is probably toast. Mine did the same thing, temporarily I could read about half of what was on the card (on a pc), but couldn't read/write to it anymore. You can try formatting it again on a computer, but if you are like all the rest of us, it's probably done. So far there still isn't much known about why the SD cards die, my wifes phone never ate an SD card running same setup as mine. A co-workers SD card died on the factory OTA software.

Get your data off the phone, sync your contacts and such to Google, and maybe export your contacts, always good to have multiple backups (and get the data that you can off your SD card, in case it completely dies). Then I'd try a reflash, the theme manager worked when I was running Miui, although the last version I ran was 8.5.


----------



## tiptop (Jul 27, 2011)

As fare as I understand things currently, the kernel that is supplied with the MIUI download does not have the proper coding (somebody please correct me if I'm wrong). 
It would be a safe bet to flash jt1134's v3 kernel from his VGB thread after you reflash MIUI.

Good luck ;-)


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 22, 2011)

tiptop said:


> As fare as I understand things currently, the kernel that is supplied with the MIUI download does not have the proper coding (somebody please correct me if I'm wrong).
> It would be a safe bet to flash jt1134's v3 kernel from his VGB thread after you reflash MIUI.
> 
> Good luck ;-)


Any chance you can link me to his thread w/download link?
and possibly a walkthrough on how to reflash and flash a new kernel. I have no idea how to do anything when it comes to kernels and such.
I don't even know what they are, etc.


----------



## tiptop (Jul 27, 2011)

"Derezzed said:


> Any chance you can link me to his thread w/download link?
> and possibly a walkthrough on how to reflash and flash a new kernel. I have no idea how to do anything when it comes to kernels and such.
> I don't even know what they are, etc.


Nope. If you want to do this with yer phone, you need to learn how. You can certainly ask for help, but everything you need is available within these forums. I strongly suggest you take some time to read and research. Then when you are confident you can do these mods successfully you can feel proud of yourself for learning awesome new tricks. Along with that awesomeness, you will also be able to help yourself fix your phone if you happen to run into some bad mojo. 
There is a lot to learn. Many of us find that to be fun. We all have awesome devices because we've lurked, learned, and ask questions that have not been answered. 
I'm not trying to crush you. I just want you to become more educated. Guess I'm old school like that. ;-)


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry. I thought this forum was for people looking for help with their phone.
Whether it be little things or big things.
I didn't know it was full of _totally advanced professionals_ who START to help, but don't follow through.
Thanks though.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

You flash a kernel just like you flash a ROM and you can find jt1134s V3 kernel in ROM manager. Not quite sure where else you can find it though.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Derezzed said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I thought this forum was for people looking for help with their phone.
> Whether it be little things or big things.
> I didn't know it was full of _totally advanced professionals_ who START to help, but don't follow through.
> Thanks though.


I would say you are both right. There are a lot of people that know a lot (and others that pretend well). Most of those that know a lot do so because they took the time to read and learn. There are many people more than willing to help with issues and details but the basics really should be learned on your own by researching and reading. Only then will you really understand what you are doing other than, 'I did this because someone said to.'


----------



## tiptop (Jul 27, 2011)

"Derezzed said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I thought this forum was for people looking for help with their phone.
> Whether it be little things or big things.
> I didn't know it was full of totally advanced professionals who START to help, but don't follow through.
> Thanks though.


Derezzed, if you think I should hold your hand and be your personal assistant, you are way out of line. I offered you advice, told you where to find what you need, and did it in a peaceful manner. Your questions will be answered in a short amount of reading. I am here to help how ever I possibly can. I will not, whoever, rewrite the op's that have been created by are much appreciated developers. 
We are all learning.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 22, 2011)

tiptop said:


> Derezzed, if you think I should hold your hand and be your personal assistant, you are way out of line. I offered you advice, told you where to find what you need, and did it in a peaceful manner. Your questions will be answered in a short amount of reading. I am here to help how ever I possibly can. I will not, whoever, rewrite the op's that have been created by are much appreciated developers.
> We are all learning.


I don't want YOU to be my personal assistant. 
I'm looking for someone who can actually help me. Not tell me to look for it myself.
That's like being a douche and posting one of those "Let Me Google That For You" links.
Then again, at least they posted a link to somewhere I could find help.
You didn't tell me where to find anything, otherwise, I'd have a link like I asked for, telling me what to do.


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

Derezzed. Tiptop is not out of line. Think of him as being a parent wanting to teach you how to do things on your own. You like most people on here want to be spoon fed on what to do. You must educate yourself about what you are doing. Everything you need are in these forums.

You must also understand that since these phones are pretty much given away noobs are picking them up and not understanding how to do things. We (as a community get tired of answering basic repetative questions. ) It gets old when the asnwers are in plain sight. You may think I am being a "douche", but that is how I learned.

Also, you can go to the miui.us formums and all previous builds are in there, but again you will have to search. As for the kernal go to the VGB thread.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

if you want to really learn from your mistakes, go flash a voodoo kernel and enable lagfix.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know how to do those things, which is why I'm asking for help with that.

Christ.

If you're going to help me, post with help.
If you're going to sit there and tell me to do everything on my own, gtfo.

Next!


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

Christ will help your soul and He loves you no matter what! Sagedieu.. no no not voodoo!! OG voodoo was ruff!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Derezzed said:


> I don't want YOU to be my personal assistant.
> I'm looking for someone who can actually help me. Not tell me to look for it myself.
> That's like being a douche and posting one of those "Let Me Google That For You" links.
> Then again, at least they posted a link to somewhere I could find help.
> You didn't tell me where to find anything, otherwise, I'd have a link like I asked for, telling me what to do.


Oh my, this is not good. If it wasnt for reading we would still be in the stone age. Tiptop's advice is as good as it gets.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

They are absolutely right in advising you to read up on it. I know it seems like they might be trying to just not help or get out of doing something. But in reality they're just telling you to do what we all had to do. Most of us myself included learned from spending alot of time searching and reading. Occasionally we would ask questions but there was no promise of an answer. If I had the links handy I would provide them. But there is a thread in here with Odin files for stock. As well as a vanilla gingerbread thread in the fascinate development section with the kernel in it. You can also get the kernel from ROM manager. Trust me when I say this. You need to learn how to do this. If you intend on flashing ROMs you need to know how to fix a bricked phone, and how to flash recoveries, ROMs, and kernels. And honestly its not that hard. Most of the time its the same steps but with different files. All of which can be learned from reading through these forums and using Google. Anyway. I hope you take this for what it is, trying to further your knowledge so that in the future. You.don't have to wait for an answer to fix your phone.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Derezzed, I was joking. Haha that would kill your phone. The general consensus is that we want to help you, but we also want you to learn on your own so that you can later help other noobs. We aren't going to write you out a walkthrough. If you have problems we will help, but you gotta be independent with some things too!

Open in Google Docs Viewer
Open link in new tab
Open link in new window
Open link in new incognito window

Download file
Copy link address
Edit PDF File on PDFescape.com


----------

